# Today's babies..my last for the year!



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Prince Charming and Snow White









Charmy


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh adorable! Wattles on both?


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Aww...they are so cute! 
I'm waiting on my last day doe to kid. I'll be glad when the waiting is over! Though, it will be sad that there won't be anymore babies till next year


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Most of my goats are born with Wattles! I have never removed them, but wonder if they are supposed to be removed for showing? I think they are cute


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Very cute babies. Congrats. I love the last pic.....


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Cute! I don't remove wattles for showing. They are like blue eyes, they don't affect placing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...too cute..... :hi5:  :thumb:


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

Beautiful babies! Time to start planning for next year!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Adorable!


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Bumping up for some who requested pics. I need to get some recent ones, since I am working on a Facebook page.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

how sweet. I had a lot of babies this year with Wattles also. I have never had any before, but the bucks I bred to had them or the new mom's I got had them. I love them, and I would hate to see anyone remove them.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

aww cute!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Love those ears! :thumb: Congrats!


----------



## 8goatfarmgirl (May 21, 2011)

They are so cute! I have a few more does due in June then we will be done for this year.


----------

